# ارجو المناقشة في مسالة تغيير ضرب العامود من دور الي اخر



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مسالة تغيير ضرب العامود من دور لاخر هنا في السعودية امر لايمكن الفرار منة 
فمارايكم في تلك المسالة 
وماهي الاحطياطات الواجب اخذها لتقوية هذة الوصلة بين العمودين

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 مارس 2010)

لم افهم ما تعني؟
ضرب عمود تقليل الحموله للمباني العاليه هذه في الكود البريطاني اذ لا يمكن ان تكون كل الادوار محمله بالحمل التصميمي في نفس الوقت ولذلك هناك نسب تقليل الحموله لكل دور .
هل هذا ما تقصد؟


----------



## إسلام علي (6 مارس 2010)

كما قلت سابقاً 
غير مسموح على الإطلاق وبأي شكل من الأشكال إلا لو كان العمود السفلي يسم كامل العمود العلوي داخله مثل عمود مربع فوقه عمود دائري أو مستطيل أصغير منه غير ذلك لا يصح بتاتاً مهما كان الوضع


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 مارس 2010)

ضرب العمود يعني تقليل ابعاده


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (6 مارس 2010)

الزملاء الكرام :
ضرب العمود إذا كنت تقصد تغير مكان العمود فهو يحدث كثيراً في مشاريع الفلل و القصور 
و لذلك عليك بالإجراءات و الحسابات الإنشائية لتحمل العناصر حيث في هذه الحالة ستحمل الأعمدة على الجسور 
فعليك حساب السهوم و القص و العزوم و بذلك تكون الأمور سليمة بعون الله و حدثت معنا كثيراً .

و ننتظر مشاركات الأخوة الكرام 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 مارس 2010)

اذا كنت تقصد تغيير ضرب العمود اي تغيير البعد الطويل لسبب ما معماري فليس هناك مشكلة وكن عليك تعديل ضرب العمود في مودل التحليل لعمل تشك علي قوة تحمله للاحمال الراسية والافقية بعد تغيير اتجاهه وبالتالي تغير inertia في الاتجاهين 

اما بالنسبة لربط العمود الاسف بالذي يعلوه فيجب ان تستمر الاسياخ الرئيسية من محيط الكانات للعمود السفلي داخل محيط الكانات للعمود الذي يعلوه مع ضرورة تكثيف الكانات في منطقة التقاطع والربط

اتمني ان تفيدك تلك المعلومات


----------



## جلال الله (6 مارس 2010)

اذا كان ضرب العمود يعني تغيير ابعاده فهذا مسموح به ولكن يجب الانتباه لعدم حصول تغيير كبير في العطالة بين الطوابق. وخاصة في الدراسات الزلزالية


----------



## إسلام علي (6 مارس 2010)

الأخوة أصحاب " الآراء الشخصية " التي تبيح تغيير اتجاه العمود 
ممكن دليل من موسوعة هندسية أو كتاب متخصص ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (6 مارس 2010)

اذا كان المقصود تغيير الsection من طابق الى آخر فهذا ينتج عنه excentricity وبالتالي يجب اخذها في الحسبان..
وهذه مسالة موجودة كثيرا..


----------



## hasan86 (6 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم يا اخوان، ارجو من القائلين بامكانية تغير اتجاه القطاع ذكر مرجع من الكود او من كتاب معتبر 
لان الذي اعرفه انه عند تغير القطاع يجب مراعاة ان يكون المقطع العلوي داخل باكمله في المقطع السفلي تماما


----------



## almass (6 مارس 2010)

مادام ان ابعاد المقطع كافيه لتحمل القوى وتقع فى نطاق ابعاد العمود السفلى* واوافق الراي للمهندس اسلام على


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 مارس 2010)

اذا كان المقصود هو ما تعنون فلم يمر بي هذه المساله او تمر
ولكن من فيزياء المتوسطه يبقي الجسم ثابت او يستطيع الوقوف او لا يسقط عندما يمر خط القوي او الوزن خلال القاعده اما الانقلاب عندما يمر خارج القاعده لذا نقف او نقع


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
المقصود هو تغيير اتجاة العامود من اكس الي واي او العكس 
ممكن يكونو سنتر تو سنتر او مش سنتر تو سنتر 
انا نفذتها كتير 
يعني في جزء مرفرف من العامود يمين وشمال 
الجزء دة ممكن يرمي علي كمرة مدفونة او كمرة ساقطة 
انا نفذتها كتير اوي 
تخيل معماري مفيش حيطة فوق حيطة 
ودة كتير اوي هنا في السعودية 
فهذة المشكلة واقع لاي مهندس يعمل بالسعودية 
ياريت نشفولها حل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (6 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اذا كنت تقصد تغيير ضرب العمود اي تغيير البعد الطويل لسبب ما معماري فليس هناك مشكلة وكن عليك تعديل ضرب العمود في مودل التحليل لعمل تشك علي قوة تحمله للاحمال الراسية والافقية بعد تغيير اتجاهه وبالتالي تغير inertia في الاتجاهين
> 
> اما بالنسبة لربط العمود الاسف بالذي يعلوه فيجب ان تستمر الاسياخ الرئيسية من محيط الكانات للعمود السفلي داخل محيط الكانات للعمود الذي يعلوه مع ضرورة تكثيف الكانات في منطقة التقاطع والربط
> 
> اتمني ان تفيدك تلك المعلومات



السلام عليكم 

تمام يا بشمهندس أيمن أوافقك الرأى تماما 
والله ينور عليك 

ولكن ذلك يكون من الصعب تنفيذه بصوره متكرره وفى نفس البنايه 
يلزم الرجوع إلى حسابات ثم تعديل التصميم عند المقطع وتكثيف كانات وربط أسياخ التسليح ودقه فى التنفيذ


----------



## ماجدان (6 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> الأخوة أصحاب " الآراء الشخصية " التي تبيح تغيير اتجاه العمود
> ممكن دليل من موسوعة هندسية أو كتاب متخصص ؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم 
الأخ الكريم م. إسلام 

الكل ممكن فى عالم الهندسه المدنيه إلا ما منع وتم ذكره بالكودات 
أقصد طالما لم يوجد بند بالكود يخص هذه النقطه ويمنعها فلا مانع من تنفيذها طالما تضمن تصميما فنيا هندسيا صحيحا يقاوم الأحمال التى صممت من أجله وتنفذه بطريقه سليمه طبقا للتصميم والمواصفات القياسيه المطلوبه 

إذ ما المانع ؟؟؟؟

والموضوع مجرب ومنفذ بالفعل 

والله المستعان


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبق مناقشة الموضوع من ناحية تأثير تغيير ضرب العمود على التصميم ..لكن لم أجد الموضوع ..على كل حال توصل الاخوة هناك الى هاتين النقطتين:
أولا: العمود الذي يتم تغيير ضربه لا يدخل في الجملة المقاومة للاحمال الجانبية...
ثانيا: المساحة الفاعلة هي المساحة التي يكون فيها الاتصال بين العمود العلوي والسفلي...
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت للفهم السليم...


----------



## abumo3az (6 مارس 2010)

تغير ضرب الأعمدة من دور الى اخر شىء منتشر جدا فى السعودية 
ونقوم بعمل تغير ضرب الأعمدى فى موديل الايتاب ويكون مساحة الاتصال بين اعمدة الدورين مساحة صغيرة ولكن لا نملك الا ان نقوم بنمذجة هذة الأعمدة على موديل الايتاب ونقوم بتصميم الأعمدة على هذا الوضع
لا اعرف حقيقة مدة صحة ان يكون مثلا عمود 20 * 70 فى دورين متتاليين والمساحة المشتركة بينهم مساحة صغيرة
هل بهذا الوضع العمود يعمل بكامل مساحتة ام ان المساحة المشتركة هى الفعاله 
وكيف نتغلب علىى هذة المشكلة


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 مارس 2010)

اخوانى الكرام تغيير ضرب العمود امر لا مفر منه فى بعض المشاريع السكنى منها والغير سكنى لاسباب معمارية فى الغالب كالتعديل فى المعمارى بعد التنفيذ ولقد تعرضت لتصميم احد المشاريع بها هذا الامر وكان لنفس السبب سالف الذكر وهنا قمت بتصميم البلاطة الفاصلة على الاحمال الجديدة من الادوار العلوية ( يعنى باختصار كأن البلاطة الفاصلة لبشة للاعمدة العلوية مستندة على الاعمدة السفلية كدعامات )وقمت بعمل check of punching واجتازت البلاطة الفاصلة هذا الاختبار بنجاح وامان واذكر ان تسليحها كان 6/16 /م فى الاتجاهين ع و س وسمكها 32 سم وكانت تحمل دورين فقط اعلاها والمبنى تجارى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​تغيير ضرب العمود المقصود بها هو تغيير اتجاه العمود من دور الى الاتجاه العمودى عليه فى الدور الذى يليه بمقدار 90 درجه بمعنى أخر تغيير اتجاه محاور العمود (2-2)- (3-3) بمفدار 90 درجه من دور الى الدور الذى يليه وذلك شائع جدا فى المدينه المنوره(لآننى عملت لمدة 8 سنوات كمصمم انشائى فى المدينه المنوره ) وذلك ليكون العمود دائما داخل سماكة حائط المبانى والتى يكون سمك الحائط 20 سم أقول الاتى :-
اولا يجب مناقشة المهندس المعمارى لتفادى أن نصل الى هذه الحاله - ثانيا عند عدم الوصول الى حل يمكن ثلاشى ذلك بزيادة المسافات بين الاعمدة لتصل الى 8-10 متر -ثالثا عند عدم وجود حل ولابد من الوصول الى تغيير اتجاه العمود يتم عمل الاتى :-
1- يجب أن يكون ذلك فى أضيق الحدود الممكنه 
2- يجب أن يكون محور العمود الرأسى (1-1) تابت فى الدوريين وفى جميع الادوار
3- يمكن تقسييم طول العمود الى ثلاث أجزاء جزئيين متسساويين خارج العمود السفلى وجزء متتداخل مع العمود السفلى وهو غالبا بأبعاد (20*20 )سم 
4- يجب تقليل قطاع الخرسانه الى أقصى حد عند تصميم العمود تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه وذلك بزيادة نسبه حديد التسليح على حسب مايسمح به الكود الى أقصى حد وهى 4-6 فى المائه من قطاع الخرسانه
5- يجب الا يزيد طول الجزئيين فى العمود العلوى اللذيين يقعا خارج العمود السفلى عن( d\2) من سمك البلاطه أى يجب زيادة سمك البلاطه فى الدور وذلك لكى يصل حمل العمود العلوى تحت تأثير مجال ومنطقة عمل العمود السفلى 
6- يمكن تقسيم حمل العمود العلوى الى ثلاث أحمال الجزء الاول متتداخل مع العمود السفلى وهو غالبا (20*20) سم والجزئئن الاخريين عباره عن أحمال رأسيه مركزه يجب عمل كمره هوردى مع كابولى فى السقف لتحميل الحمليين المركزيين على الكمره والكابولى الهوردى 
7- بالطبع يتم ذلك فى الفيلات ذات الارتفاع القليل والتى لاتحتاج غالبا الى تحليل للاحمال الافقيه​تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## ماجدان (9 مارس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​تغيير ضرب العمود المقصود بها هو تغيير اتجاه العمود من دور الى الاتجاه العمودى عليه فى الدور الذى يليه بمقدار 90 درجه بمعنى أخر تغيير اتجاه محاور العمود (2-2)- (3-3) بمفدار 90 درجه من دور الى الدور الذى يليه وذلك شائع جدا فى المدينه المنوره(لآننى عملت لمدة 8 سنوات كمصمم انشائى فى المدينه المنوره ) وذلك ليكون العمود دائما داخل سماكة حائط المبانى والتى يكون سمك الحائط 20 سم أقول الاتى :-
> اولا يجب مناقشة المهندس المعمارى لتفادى أن نصل الى هذه الحاله - ثانيا عند عدم الوصول الى حل يمكن ثلاشى ذلك بزيادة المسافات بين الاعمدة لتصل الى 8-10 متر -ثالثا عند عدم وجود حل ولابد من الوصول الى تغيير اتجاه العمود يتم عمل الاتى :-
> 1- يجب أن يكون ذلك فى أضيق الحدود الممكنه
> 2- يجب أن يكون محور العمود الرأسى (1-1) تابت فى الدوريين وفى جميع الادوار
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تمام مهندس أسامه 
بالفعل وأخص بالتنفيذ الخطوتين 5 و 6

ولكن أود تفصيل للخطوه 4 لعلى يكون أختلط بى الامر
وأكون مشكور جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
المسألة أخوتي خطيرة 
لما قلت تغيير اتجاه العمود ممنوع بالإطلاق كان نقلاً عن دكتور في الكلية مشهود له إن شاء الله وأنا فقط ناقل 
لأني لم أجرب المسألة وأعمل عليها تجارب والأولى بالفعل ترك التغيير إلا إذا كانت البلاطة هردي وعدد الطوابق قليل أو الحمل قليل وتم عمل اللازم من تسليح إضافي للعمود السفلي وللبلاطة إلخ ويبقى كل ذلك غير هندسي أيضاً
وليست العبرة بأنه المسألة منتشرة ومنفذة العبرة بالكودات وتوصيات الدكاترة والاختبارات خاصة أن عمود مثل هذا لن يصمد أمام زلزال بالمرة وسيصبح نقطة ضعف المنشأ في وجه أي زلزال لا قدر الله 
والسلام عليكم 
دمتم بود


----------



## ماجدان (9 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> المسألة أخوتي خطيرة
> لما قلت تغيير اتجاه العمود ممنوع بالإطلاق كان نقلاً عن دكتور في الكلية مشهود له إن شاء الله وأنا فقط ناقل
> الدكتور مهندس يحتكم للرأى والحس الهندس إلا إذا كانت الدكتوراه فى هذه النقطه فيصبح أكثر علما وصحه
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إسلام علي (9 مارس 2010)

> علما أن ذلك ينفذ تحت أشرافنا كمهندسين وتحت أعتماد أستشارين كبار


الاستشاري مهندس يحتكم للرأي والحس الهندسي :d



> إذ توافقنا الرأى
> وأطلب منك تعريف الهندسه لنعرف هل هذا هندسيا أو غير


لأ عن نفسي لا أوافق ولن أنفذها إن شاء الله لأنها خطر جدا
الهندسة هي تنفيذ الأعمال طبقاً للنظريات العلمية التي تحكمها +الأمان + توفير ما أمكن 
فلا العمود كدا آمن بشكل مُرضي ولا في كود أقر المسألة ولا وفرنا شيء 


> وأى الكودات التى منعت ذلك تحديدا وفى أى بند


وأي الكودات التي أجازت ؟ :7:
الأصل هو المنع لأنه العملية دي ليست على العادة والعرف الهندسي 

والسلام عليكم 
دمت بود


----------



## محمود الصقار (10 مارس 2010)

أخى إسلام 



كلا يأخذ منه و يرد إلا صاحب هذا المقام(محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم)



يمكن طبعا تغير ضرب العمود بشرط



1- توفير منطقة إنتقالية بين العمودين تحوى العمودين

2- أو توفير beam تحمل ال moment الناتج عن ال ecc إذا كان هناك إحتمال لحدوثه كما نفعل فى الشداد starp beam



على أن يكون المنشىء مصمم لتحمل القوة الأفقية مثلا 



فقط بنظام أخر غير الأعمدة مع وجود الأعمدة لل vertical load only و هذا ما نسميه building frame system

أو الأعمدة نفسها تكون مصممة لحمل هذه القوة و هذا ما نسميه cantilever columns system

أو كليهما و هو ما نسميه dual system

أو الأنظمة الأخرى



و قد نفذنا هذا عشرات المرات



أى شىء فى الدنيا يمكن تنفيذه مدمت تضمن إنتقال القوة للأساسات و منها للتربة بشكل سليم و تعمل كل ال checks سواء deflection , punch أو أى شىء أخر



محمود الصقار


----------



## إسلام علي (10 مارس 2010)

بشمهندس محمود جزاك الله خيراً 
ولو لاحظت شروطك ستجدها قاسية 
وأنا لما تكلمت أسقطت كلامي على ظروف عملي وهي الشغل المصري السكني المعروف عنه الإهمال في التصميم والتنفيذ 
فلن تجد نظام مقاومة للزلازل يُذكر 
ولا دراسة للبلاطة وغالبا يجب أن تكون هرودي بسمك كبير 
ولا دراسة للعزم الواقع على الكمرة بين العمودين 
ولا دراسة للعمود السفلي تحت اللامركزية وكذلك القاعدة التي تحمله 
وهذا التغيير بهذه الظروف سيصبح أول نقطة ضعف في المنشأ وهذا ما رأيته بعيني بالفعل 
ولازلت أسأل عن أي كود ذكر هذه المسألة ؟
دمت بود


----------



## ماجدان (10 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> بشمهندس محمود جزاك الله خيراً
> ولو لاحظت شروطك ستجدها قاسية
> وأنا لما تكلمت أسقطت كلامي على ظروف عملي وهي الشغل المصري السكني المعروف عنه الإهمال في التصميم والتنفيذ
> فلن تجد نظام مقاومة للزلازل يُذكر
> ...



السلام عليكم أيها الأخ الكريم والزميل العزيز مهندس إسلام 

فضحتنا يا اخى أدام الأجانب ( هههههههههههههههه )
ياعم الأخوه المهندسين الافاضل مثل 
حسان وأبو الحلول الأردنييان
وحجاوى السورى الفلسطينى 
وزايد الأمارتى الفلسطينى 
وباقى الأخوه ............. أيش يقولو عنا 

يا هندسه الشغل كويس جدا والله بشهادة كبار المهندسين الذين عملو فى دول الخليج والمملكه العربيه السعوديه 
تأكد أن ما تتحدث عنه يكون فى بيوت الأهالى وليس أى أهالى 
بلغة المصريين بتاعتنا 
الفلاحين قوىىىىىىىىىى
وده مش عشان هم فلاحين لكن عشان الثقافه لا ترقى لأهمية ما ذكرت 

أعطى مثال واحد فقط 
هيئة الأبنيه التعليميه ..... لا تقبل فى تفاوت بسم فى التنفيذ 
وأنا عملت معها شخصيا 

بالإضافه لكل المشاريع العامه 

الموضوع تحت الدراسه وجودة التنفيذ 

وسامحنى بقى من الآخر لو فى تنفيذ أى كلام 
ده عيب مهندس مش فاهم حاجه وبيضحك عليه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مارس 2010)

> كلا يأخذ منه و يرد إلا صاحب هذا المقام(محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم)
> 
> صلــــــــــــــي الله عليــــــــــــه وسلـــــــــــــــــــم


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا توجد اي مشكله من تغيير ضرب العمود - المهم ان قطاع العمود يكون آمن تحت تاثير الاحمال الواقعه عليه في كل دور علي حدا 

ولو رجعنا لعلم التحليل الانشائي نجد انه معني بدراسة القوي المؤثرة علي كل عنصر من العناصر الانشائيه تحت تاثير الاحمال الواقعه علي المنشأ وتحت تاثير علاقته بالعناصر الاخري 

وبالتالي فخلاصة هذه الدراسه تؤدي الي تحديد القوي علي كل عنصر والتي نسميها - منحني العزوم b m d ومنحني القص s f d ومنحني القوي المحوريه n f d وفي جميع المحاور الفراغيه x , y , z 

ونلاحظ ان القوي المحوريه المنتقله من الكمره الي العمود هي نفسها التي تمثل قوي قص علي الكمره عند وجه العمود - وعزوم الانحناء عند نهاية البلاطه مثلا تمثل عزوم لي علي الكمره والتي تنقلها الي العمود كعزوم حانيه في اتجاه المحور العمودي علي محور الكمره 

 وبالتالي يتم تصميم العنصر علي هذه القوي الناتجه من الدراسه - ولابد وان يكون العنصر آمن وبمعامل امان ضد كل تلك القوي مهما كانت الظروف

ومن هذا المنطلق فان تغيير ضرب العمود عند دراسته نجد انه سيؤدي الي وجود عزوم علي العمود السفلي وبالتالي يجب اخذ ذلك في الاعتبار من قيمه واتجاه حسب قيمة التغيير في اتجاه العمود ومكان التغيير واخذ هذا في الاعتبار اثناء تصميم العمود السفلي والااساسات

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## إسلام علي (11 مارس 2010)

> ياعم الأخوه المهندسين الافاضل مثل
> حسان وأبو الحلول الأردنييان
> وحجاوى السورى الفلسطينى
> وزايد الأمارتى الفلسطينى
> وباقى الأخوه ............. أيش يقولو عنا


:19::61::61::61:
على العموم كل مهندس وله مرجعية علمته مختلف العلوم الهندسية
وأنا الدكتور قال لي " تغيير اتجاه العمود fatal mistake واشترط شروط قاسية جداً "
وأنا شايف إن معايا حق في التشدد في هذه المسألة زي ما قلت لك :71:


----------



## ماجدان (11 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> :19::61::61::61:
> على العموم كل مهندس وله مرجعية علمته مختلف العلوم الهندسية
> وأنا الدكتور قال لي " تغيير اتجاه العمود fatal mistake واشترط شروط قاسية جداً "
> وأنا شايف إن معايا حق في التشدد في هذه المسألة زي ما قلت لك :71:


تحياتى أخى الكريم 

الذى يهمنى الآن ليس الأختلاف على موضوع العمود فكل مهندس يصمم وينفذ ما يحلو له 

لكن الهندسه تصميما وتنفيذا بخير وتطور بطريقه ممتازه 
وأعلى من كثير حولنا والحمد لله

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## مسلم (11 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> كما قلت سابقاً
> غير مسموح على الإطلاق وبأي شكل من الأشكال إلا لو كان العمود السفلي يسم كامل العمود العلوي داخله مثل عمود مربع فوقه عمود دائري أو مستطيل أصغير منه غير ذلك لا يصح بتاتاً مهما كان الوضع


 

أتفق معك أخي إسلام في الرأي

عاش من شافك رغم اني عارف ان العيب من عندي 
واحشني و الله


----------



## ابن الفؤاد (12 مارس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تمام مهندس أسامه
> بالفعل وأخص بالتنفيذ الخطوتين 5 و 6
> ...



اعتقد ان الاخ اسامة يقصد انه لو كان لدينا في الدور الارضي مثلا عمود يحمل 200 طن بعرض 20 سم فإن طوله سيكون 90 سم وبنسبة تسليح 1% سيكون فيه 12 بار قطر 14 وعليه لتصغير مساحة المقطع الخرساني في الدور الذي يليه يمكن رفع نسبة التسليح الى 3.14% وعليه سيكون طول العمود 60 سم بعرض 20 سم وبتسليح 12 بار قطر 20

هل هذا ماقصدتم ؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (12 مارس 2010)

> *أتفق معك أخي إسلام في الرأي
> 
> عاش من شافك رغم اني عارف ان العيب من عندي
> واحشني و الله*​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك أخي الحبيب مطول الغياب ؟؟؟


----------



## hassanaki (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hizizo (17 مارس 2010)

*الزملاء الكرام :
ضرب العمود إذا كنت تقصد تغير مكان العمود فهو يحدث كثيراً في مشاريع الفلل و القصور 
و لذلك عليك بالإجراءات و الحسابات الإنشائية لتحمل العناصر حيث في هذه الحالة ستحمل الأعمدة على الجسور 
فعليك حساب السهوم و القص و العزوم و بذلك تكون الأمور سليمة بعون الله و حدثت معنا كثيراً .

و ننتظر مشاركات الأخوة الكرام 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته**​


----------



## destiny (23 مارس 2010)

على فكرة الموضوع ده اقتصادى بس مش قوى يعنى مش هتفرق ف التكلفة كتير 
بس فى حاجة مهمة انك لو هتقسط العمود يبقى لازم ميكونش عليه عزوم من القوى الأفقية
يعنى تحمل أحمال الرياح والزلازل لحوائط القص فقط 
وده رأى الدكتور صلاح متولى


----------



## عبد المعبود (6 أبريل 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​تغيير ضرب العمود المقصود بها هو تغيير اتجاه العمود من دور الى الاتجاه العمودى عليه فى الدور الذى يليه بمقدار 90 درجه بمعنى أخر تغيير اتجاه محاور العمود (2-2)- (3-3) بمفدار 90 درجه من دور الى الدور الذى يليه وذلك شائع جدا فى المدينه المنوره(لآننى عملت لمدة 8 سنوات كمصمم انشائى فى المدينه المنوره ) وذلك ليكون العمود دائما داخل سماكة حائط المبانى والتى يكون سمك الحائط 20 سم أقول الاتى :-
> اولا يجب مناقشة المهندس المعمارى لتفادى أن نصل الى هذه الحاله - ثانيا عند عدم الوصول الى حل يمكن ثلاشى ذلك بزيادة المسافات بين الاعمدة لتصل الى 8-10 متر -ثالثا عند عدم وجود حل ولابد من الوصول الى تغيير اتجاه العمود يتم عمل الاتى :-
> 1- يجب أن يكون ذلك فى أضيق الحدود الممكنه
> 2- يجب أن يكون محور العمود الرأسى (1-1) تابت فى الدوريين وفى جميع الادوار
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس سالدن 
السلام عليكم ورحكة الله وبركاته
بالفعل أنا كنت اقصد فى النقطه رقم 4 وكما شرح الزميل الفاضل المهندس ابن الفؤاد فالمقصود هو تقليل قطاع خرسانة العمود الى أقل قيمه يسمح بها الكود على حساب زيادة الحديد فى العمود السفلى والعمود العلوى الى اعلى قيمه يسمح بها الكود مع المحاقظه على أن يكون محور( مركز) العمود ثابت فى الدوريين الذى تغير فيهما اتجاه العمود وذلك لتقليل مساحة ارتكاز العمود العلوى وكذلك لتقليل ال(ecc) على الركيزه الموجوده فى السقف والتى يتم عملها لتحميل العمود العلوى عليها 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (18 يونيو 2010)

ممكن التوضيح المقصود بتغير ضرب العمــود " دورانــه " أم " قلبـــه " .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 يونيو 2010)

ضرب العمود طول ضلعه الطويل...تغييره انه يكون مثلا اتجاهه الطويل شمال جنوب فيصبح شرق غرب في الطابق الاعلى...يضطر لهذا لاسباب معمارية كاتجاه الحوائط في الطابقين


----------



## مصطفى عمود (19 يونيو 2010)

إذا كان المعماري يلزم ذلك ولا حل آخر فلا بأس حيث يعمل راس للعمود كقاعدة مربعة لها سمك مصمم وعادة ما يكون أكبر من البلاطة يتم تسليحها بقفص وتكون ساقطة وسيظهر السقوط في البلاطة في الطابق الأسفل ولكن لها عيوب إلا ما اضطررتم إليه وبالتالي فتعمل هذه القاعدة كنقطة اتصال بين تغيير إتجاه الأسياخ هذا وقد تم تنفيذها فعلا في المشروع الحالي الذي نشرف علية في بعض البنايات .


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ مصطفى عمود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تكملتا لما ذكرته سابقا فى مناقشة هذا الموضوع :-
1- بدلا من عمل قاعده مسلحه سوف تظهر فى الدور الاسفل ( وهذا يشوه المنظر ومرفوض معماريا) فائده هذه القاعده هو نقل حمل العمود العلوى الى العمود فى الدور الذى أسفله فاذا قسمنا حمل العمود العلوى الى ثلاث أجزاء على سبيل الفرض فان الجزء الاوسط من العمود العلوى يكون متداخل ومنطبق مع العمود السفلى ولا يوجد مشكله فى هذا الجزء الاوسط نأتى للجزئيين المتبقيين الحل الامثل كما ذكرت سابقا هو عمل كمره غالبا ماتكون كمره هوردى أو كمره مقلوبه اذا كان معمارى الدور العلوى يسمح بذلك فى هذا السقف الذى يتم عنده التحويل هذه الكمره يمتد منها كابولى (لانه غالبا مايكون العمود الذى يتم تغيير اتجاهه على الواجهه) سوف يكون جزء من العمود مرتكز على الكابولى والجزء الثالث مرتكز على الكمره الهوردى ولمحاولة أن يكون الجزء الاول والثالث من العمود العلوى بأن يكونا على مسافة (d/2) من العمود السفلى يتم عمل الاتى :-
أ- تقليل قطاع خرسانه العمود السفلى والعلوى كما ذكرنا فى المشاركه السابقه 
ب- زيادة عمق الكمره الهوردى بأن يتم عمل 5 سم مقلوبه منها الى اعلى 
ج- عمل كمره مقلوبه لاعلى اذا سمح معمارى الدور الاول بذلك وهذا أفضل حل 
2- بالطبع لابد من حل الكمره الهوردى ذات الكابولى فى السقف ومحمل عليها حمل الجزء الاول من العمود وهو على الكابولى ناخيه الخارج كحمل مركز والجزء الثالث محمل على الكمره الهوردى كحمل مركز أما الجزء الاوسط من العمود العلوى فهو بالطبع محمل ومتداخل مع العمود السفلى ولا توجد به مشكله 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## engmans (19 يونيو 2010)

ليس عمليا اطلاقا ان يتم تغيير ضرب العمود من دور الى اخر لان ذلك يؤدى الى تحميل جزء من البلاطه الاحمال القادمه من العمود الذى تم تغييره ويكون محور العمودين غير متطابق فيؤدى الى عزوم عاليه فى هذه المنطقه واذا كان البناء عالى فتلك مصيبه فى حد ذاتها


----------



## مصطفى عمود (20 يونيو 2010)

الزميل أسامة عمودنا في الداخل وليس خارجيا وقد طلب المعماري أن يكون نفس قطاع العمود الذي أسفل منه ولكن بدلا من أن يكون من الشمال للجنوب يكون من الشرق إلى الغرب وقد كادت أن تحدث مشكلة مع صاحب العمل لولا أن الحل الأمثل وهو أيضا الذي اعتمده قسم التصميم للمالك على كل حال لا يحبذ أن يكون الحل هكذا ولا أن يختلف اتجاه العمود وقد يطلب المعماري عمودا على بلاطة ولكن لا بد من التفاهم مع المعماري ووضع حلول عملية لا تضر بالمنشأ او تشوه المنظر ولا أحد معصوم


----------



## Jamal (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (20 ديسمبر 2010)

> الاخ المهندس/ مصطفى عمود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تكملتا لما ذكرته سابقا فى مناقشة هذا الموضوع :-
> 1- بدلا من عمل قاعده مسلحه سوف تظهر فى الدور الاسفل ( وهذا يشوه المنظر ومرفوض معماريا) فائده هذه القاعده هو نقل حمل العمود العلوى الى العمود فى الدور الذى أسفله فاذا قسمنا حمل العمود العلوى الى ثلاث أجزاء على سبيل الفرض فان الجزء الاوسط من العمود العلوى يكون متداخل ومنطبق مع العمود السفلى ولا يوجد مشكله فى هذا الجزء الاوسط نأتى للجزئيين المتبقيين الحل الامثل كما ذكرت سابقا هو عمل كمره غالبا ماتكون كمره هوردى أو كمره مقلوبه اذا كان معمارى الدور العلوى يسمح بذلك فى هذا السقف الذى يتم عنده التحويل هذه الكمره يمتد منها كابولى (لانه غالبا مايكون العمود الذى يتم تغيير اتجاهه على الواجهه) سوف يكون جزء من العمود مرتكز على الكابولى والجزء الثالث مرتكز على الكمره الهوردى ولمحاولة أن يكون الجزء الاول والثالث من العمود العلوى بأن يكونا على مسافة (d/2) من العمود السفلى يتم عمل الاتى :-
> ...


قلوبنا وقفت من كتر المشاريع اللي بتقابلنا بهذا الشكل 
الناس بالسعوديه يلجأون الي رسام معماري ويفصلوا براحتهم خالص المعماري 
الاول غير مطابق للثاني والثالث غير مطابق لللرابع 
مما يضطر الانشائي أن يكون بلغه عاميه ( ترزي ) بيفصل أعمده يلف عمود في دور ويرجعه في الدور اللذي يليه 
علي كيفه والحمد لله العمارات والفيلل شغاله زي الفل والناس عايشه مبسوطه فيها ومفيش أي مشاكل 
وعزرا علي العاميه في الحديث لان المعاناه كبيره 
وشكرا علي توضيح الاراء المختلفه


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (20 ديسمبر 2010)

> الاخ المهندس/ مصطفى عمود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تكملتا لما ذكرته سابقا فى مناقشة هذا الموضوع :-
> 1- بدلا من عمل قاعده مسلحه سوف تظهر فى الدور الاسفل ( وهذا يشوه المنظر ومرفوض معماريا) فائده هذه القاعده هو نقل حمل العمود العلوى الى العمود فى الدور الذى أسفله فاذا قسمنا حمل العمود العلوى الى ثلاث أجزاء على سبيل الفرض فان الجزء الاوسط من العمود العلوى يكون متداخل ومنطبق مع العمود السفلى ولا يوجد مشكله فى هذا الجزء الاوسط نأتى للجزئيين المتبقيين الحل الامثل كما ذكرت سابقا هو عمل كمره غالبا ماتكون كمره هوردى أو كمره مقلوبه اذا كان معمارى الدور العلوى يسمح بذلك فى هذا السقف الذى يتم عنده التحويل هذه الكمره يمتد منها كابولى (لانه غالبا مايكون العمود الذى يتم تغيير اتجاهه على الواجهه) سوف يكون جزء من العمود مرتكز على الكابولى والجزء الثالث مرتكز على الكمره الهوردى ولمحاولة أن يكون الجزء الاول والثالث من العمود العلوى بأن يكونا على مسافة (d/2) من العمود السفلى يتم عمل الاتى :-
> ...


قلوبنا وقفت من كتر المشاريع اللي بتقابلنا بهذا الشكل 
الناس بالسعوديه يلجأون الي رسام معماري ويفصلوا براحتهم خالص المعماري 
الاول غير مطابق للثاني والثالث غير مطابق لللرابع 
مما يضطر الانشائي أن يكون بلغه عاميه ( ترزي ) بيفصل أعمده يلف عمود في دور ويرجعه في الدور اللذي يليه 
علي كيفه والحمد لله العمارات والفيلل شغاله زي الفل والناس عايشه مبسوطه فيها ومفيش أي مشاكل 
وعزرا علي العاميه في الحديث لان المعاناه كبيره 
وشكرا علي توضيح الاراء المختلفه


----------



## توفيق62 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_هذا الموضوع خطير و يحتاج دراسة أكاديمية لتحديد كيفية إنتقال وسريان الإجهاد فى منطقة تغيير ضرب العمود عموما لو المبنى دورين أو ثلاثة ممكن تغيير ضرب العمود دون قلق فى البحور التى لا تزيد عن 4 أمتار لكن خلاف ذلك انا لا أفتى_


----------



## فاعـل خير (22 ديسمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سبق مناقشة الموضوع من ناحية تأثير تغيير ضرب العمود على التصميم ..لكن لم أجد الموضوع ..على كل حال توصل الاخوة هناك الى هاتين النقطتين:
> أولا: العمود الذي يتم تغيير ضربه لا يدخل في الجملة المقاومة للاحمال الجانبية...
> ثانيا: المساحة الفاعلة هي المساحة التي يكون فيها الاتصال بين العمود العلوي والسفلي...
> أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت للفهم السليم...


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113561.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132112.html


----------



## hossamkatab (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> هذا الموضوع خطير و يحتاج دراسة أكاديمية لتحديد كيفية إنتقال وسريان الإجهاد فى منطقة تغيير ضرب العمود


مشكورين جميعا على المشاركات المفيدة وارى محاوله دراسة الاجهادات وانتقالها من قطاع العمود الى قطاع اخر هى اقرب طريق لمعرفة هل عملية تحويل العمود امنه ام لا.
لو حاولنا استخدام برامج التحليل الانشائى نجد هناك حل لهذة المشكله وهى استخدام solid elements والتى من خلالها يمكن توصيف الاشكال مجمسة وليس خطوط او اسطح مستويه وبعد ذلك نوجد الاجهادات فى منطقى تغير قطاع العمود ونقارنها بالاجهادات المسموحة بالخرسانة ولمعرفة تغير الاجهادات فى منطقه الاتصال وقد اجريت تجربه ومرفق صور من اجهادات الساب وفى انتظار تعليقاتكم لمعرفة جدوى هذة الطريقة.


> يجب تقليل قطاع الخرسانه الى أقصى حد عند تصميم العمود تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه وذلك بزيادة نسبه حديد التسليح على حسب مايسمح به الكود الى أقصى حد وهى 4-6 فى المائه من قطاع الخرسانه


اعتقد ان زيادة قطاع العمود افضل من تقليه ومحاوله جعل الاجهادات على العمود اقل ما يمكن افضل من وجهه نظرى


----------



## ahmed taherh (28 فبراير 2011)

كيفية توصيف الركائز على برنامج البروكون فى حالة الكمرات المدفونة هل يمكن توصيفها فكسد او هنج ممع ملاحظة الاختلاف التام فى قيم الترخيم والحديد ياريت حد يفهمنى النقطة ديت


----------



## porto (1 سبتمبر 2011)

هو ليه المعماري بيجي علي المدني لازم كل واحد يحترم شغل التاني


----------



## ابن البلد (1 سبتمبر 2011)

porto قال:


> هو ليه المعماري بيجي علي المدني لازم كل واحد يحترم شغل التاني



المعماري ينطلق من نقطة تقول : 
1- أقل عمدان
2- استغلال القوة القصوى للستاتيكا والمواد لأبعد حدود ......دون عمدان
لكن نظريا كنا نأخذ العامود , وقوته المركزة ونتعامل معها p.t load ونزرعها على الكمرة خصوصا إذا كانت محيطية .
وطبعا نواة العامود العلوي هي نفس نواة العامود السفلي


----------



## م/محمد هندى (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (28 نوفمبر 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سبق مناقشة الموضوع من ناحية تأثير تغيير ضرب العمود على التصميم ..لكن لم أجد الموضوع ..على كل حال توصل الاخوة هناك الى هاتين النقطتين:
> أولا: العمود الذي يتم تغيير ضربه لا يدخل في الجملة المقاومة للاحمال الجانبية...
> ثانيا: المساحة الفاعلة هي المساحة التي يكون فيها الاتصال بين العمود العلوي والسفلي...
> أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت للفهم السليم...



اخيك اخي العزيز علي كلامك الرائع 

يكون في حالة تغيير ضرب العمود المساحة الفعالة عي فقط 20*20 (حسب سمك الجدار الذي 

حصل عنده التغيير)

طبعا الكلام المؤسف من الاخوة انه تم تنفيذها كثيرا وشغاله زي الفل 

ده كلام طبعا جميل لكني رايت بعيني ان هناك مقاول نفذ بلاطة flat slab 15 cm 

وبدون حديد علوي عند الاعمده كمان ولا كمر يعني فلات سلاب والاعمده عرضها 25سم 

كلام جميل مش كده بالنسبه للمهندسيين الانشائين هل هذا مسموح به ؟

طب لو انا كلمت المقاول وقلتله ماينفعش هيقول (يا بيه احنا نافذناها 1000 مرة قبل كده)

طب بالمنطق بتاعه عنده حق ماهي ماوقعتش والخرسانة سرها باتع 

لكن كمهندسين مش ممكن توافق عليها صح طب ليه ماهي ماوقعتش!

نفس المنطق للاخوه اللي بيقولو عادي نفذناها كتير 

ااقولك علي حاجه في الحاله دي بيكون هناك طريقين للحمل 

لو البلاطة هوردي جزء من الحمل هينتقل عن طريق الجزء السفلي من العمود 

والثاني ستتحمله الكمرة (يبقي كانه مزروع عليها طبعا نشيك علي الشير والمومنت)

طيب لو فلات سلاب جزء كبير هتشيلة البلاطة (شيك علي punching )

لو في الامان خلاص لو مش في الامان يبقي مش خلاص 

حاجه تانيه (اخبار الزلازل والرياح ايه؟) شيك عليهم وشوف 

وتحياتي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه معلومات قيمه


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (21 سبتمبر 2013)

معلومات رائعه شكرا للكل ربنا يزيدكم علما بس ارى ان حل عمل كاب للعمود حل رائع وغير مكلف بدلا من ان ازيد سمك البلاطه كلها هل توافقونى على هذا الرأى


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رأيي الشخصي
في المباني الصغيرة مثل الفيلات يمكن تغيير ضرب العمود بشرط وجود كمر في الاتجاهين للعمود قبل و بعد تغيير ضربه (طبعا العمود على اساس ان معرض لقوى محورية فقط)، أما في حالة عدم وجود كمرة يتم تصميم العمود على شكل التقاطع بين العمودين - بمعنى ان كان هناك عمود 20*50 و تم تغيير اتجاهه يتم تصميم على اساس عمود 20*20 للقوى المحورية فقط ، ذلك لأن القطاع الفعال عند مستوى تلاقي العمودين يكون 20*20
أما بالنسبة للتمثيل على موديل في برنامج ساب مثلا فلا يصح ان يتم تغيير اتجاه العمود فقط ، لأن برامج التحليل الانشائي تفهم فقط ان هناك تغيير في الinertia الخاصة بالعمود ، ولا تحترم طبيعة و ضعف نقطة الاتصال بين العمودين ، والتي تكون فيها الاجهادات عالية جدا عند قاعدة العمود الجديد ، ومن الخطأ تماما الاعتماد على البرنامج خصوصا في حال مقاومة العمود لجزء من القوى الافقية .


----------



## moneefabdullah (20 يونيو 2022)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اذا كنت تقصد تغيير ضرب العمود اي تغيير البعد الطويل لسبب ما معماري فليس هناك مشكلة وكن عليك تعديل ضرب العمود في مودل التحليل لعمل تشك علي قوة تحمله للاحمال الراسية والافقية بعد تغيير اتجاهه وبالتالي تغير inertia في الاتجاهين
> 
> اما بالنسبة لربط العمود الاسف بالذي يعلوه فيجب ان تستمر الاسياخ الرئيسية من محيط الكانات للعمود السفلي داخل محيط الكانات للعمود الذي يعلوه مع ضرورة تكثيف الكانات في منطقة التقاطع والربط
> 
> اتمني ان تفيدك تلك المعلومات


ماتقدر تخله العمود يستمر اصلا لانه الاتجاهات معكوسه


----------



## tarek elattar (20 يونيو 2022)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مسالة تغيير ضرب العامود من دور لاخر هنا في السعودية امر لايمكن الفرار منة
> فمارايكم في تلك المسالة
> وماهي الاحطياطات الواجب اخذها لتقوية هذة الوصلة بين العمودين
> ...


عادى السعودية والكويت هكذا
بيتلف على كمرة او قاعدة بتتعمل اسفل العمود فى مستوى دوره


----------



## م.محمد عمران (3 يوليو 2022)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كمصمم ومشرف في السعودية أرى أن محاولة البعد عن تدوير الأعمدة وتغيير اتجاهها وكذلك تزريع الأعمدة بسبب مشاكل سوء التنفيذ وليس كل صاحب بيت لديه مهندس يشرف على التنفيذ فالأولى من وجهة نظري اجتناب ذلك من قبل المصمم.

هذا من الناحية العملية لكن من الناحية التصميمية تغيير اتجاه العمود مثل تزريع عمود في السقف وإن كان لا مانع من التزريع فمن باب أولى لا مانع من تغيير اتجاه العمود وذلك يمكن تفصيله كالآتي:
1. في حالة تغيير اتجاه العمود بحيث يكون القطاع بالكامل داخل القطاع أسفل منه (وهذه حالة نادرة) فتعامل معاملة قص العمود أو تقليل القطاع.
2. إذا كان قطاع العمود الملفوف داخل في كمرة ساقطة بحيث يكون جزء منه محمل على العمود أسفل منه والباقي على الكمرة الساقطة فيعامل معاملة العمود المزروع لأن غالباً يكون مركز ثقل العمود على الكمرة وليس على العمود أسفل منه وهذا لا مانع منه مع ضمان جودة التنفيذ.
3. إذا كان العمود الملفوف محمل جزء منه على العمود أسفل منه وباقي القطاع محمل على كمرة مدفونة فيعامل كالسابق مع اجتنابه قدر المستطاع.
4. إذا كان العمود الملفوف محمل جزء منه على العمود أسفل منه وباقي اتجاهه على البلاطة فيتم التعامل معه كعمود مزروع والأولى اجتناب مثل تلك الحالة في التصميم.
5. طبعاً يتم التعامل مع العمود المزروع كحمل مركز Concentrated Load ويتم مراعاة إجهادات عزم الانحناء والقص وتكثيف الكانات وكذلك تفاصيل الكود للأعمدة المزروعة.
6. إن أمكن اجتناب تغيير اتجاه العمود ولو بزيادة المسافة بين الأعمدة فهو أولى ولو بزيادة سقوط الكمرات أحياناً فهي غالباً ما تكون على المباني وغير مؤثرة معمارياً.

والله أعلم.


----------

